# Steve Smith signs 3 yr extension w/ Panthers



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.bizjournals.com/charlotte/news/2012/04/10/carolina-panthers-steve-smith-signs.html



> Carolina Panthers’ wide receiver Steve Smith has agreed to a three-year contract extension with the team.
> Smith has collected a number of records in his 11 years with the Panthers. Among those honors, he ranks first in team history with 67 total touchdowns; 59 receiving touchdowns; 699 receptions; 10,278 receiving yards; and 38 games with 100 or more receiving yards. He has made a catch in 75 consecutive games dating to 2006, another team record.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

During the era of post-Tommy John's surgery Delhomme and Clausen I somewhat hoped Smith would find his way to a contender, since we ruined what should have been one of the all-time great WR careers with our shitty QBs and run-oriented offense. So glad he's going to be a Panther for life though, and it's all thanks to Cam. Drafting him was one of the best things to happen to this franchise. I can't believe how off-base I and the national media were on the guy. He's a great player and all the off-the-field concerns about him seem to be racially motivated in hindisght.

Hopefully we get Smitty a ring before he retires. And a few more 1K+ years will do his resume some good.


----------

